# 1967 Lemans grill install



## gcstone (Jan 19, 2015)

I just had my 67 Lemans painted. I am putting the trim back on. I cant get the grills in place with them attached to the nose piece. If I try to mount he nose piece first then mount the grills to it I cannot reach behind to secure the eyebrow trim. Any one know the correct sequence or trick to this???


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I just dif my front end a few weeks ago. I used sftermatket grille surrounds that fit like crap but to answer your question those square cuts at the top of the grill surrounds are there for you to try and snake your hsnd up to attach the speed nuts. Its a pain in the but but thats the way to do it. Just take deep breaths.


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Paint Job*

This is not related to your grill install problem but you did say you just got your car painted. I have spent all summer looking for someone to paint my car with no luck and had gotten quotes as high as 12,000. I did a rotisserie frame off. welded patch panels and fenders,doors and rear quarters. I am now stripping all of the paint off with intentions of painting the car myself.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

RM9700 said:


> This is not related to your grill install problem but you jusdid say you just got your car painted. I have spent all summer looking for someone to paint my car with no luck and had gotten quotes as high as 12,000. I did a rotisserie frame off. welded patch panels and fenders,doors and rear quarters. I am now stripping all of the paint off with intentions of painting the car myself.


Just get all the body work done and just have a shop spray it for you.....unless you have painted before. Then you can wet sand it and buff it and put it all back together.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

gcstone said:


> I just had my 67 Lemans painted. I am putting the trim back on. I cant get the grills in place with them attached to the nose piece. If I try to mount he nose piece first then mount the grills to it I cannot reach behind to secure the eyebrow trim. Any one know the correct sequence or trick to this???


Maybe this will help?
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/67-gto-grill-installation-process-87113/


----------

